# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Make Your Own Mosaic Pins

## crashdive123

Here's a tutorial showing how to make your own mosaic pins.  You can make many, many patterns depending on availability of material and your imagination.  I call these pins a paw print pattern.

----------


## oly

Thats cool crash, thanks.

----------


## gryffynklm

Cool, Crash paw pins

----------


## Skinner

Just Great,now have to go Shopping for Items to make these .Thank you for the Tuts they Help alot .

----------

